# What should I do?



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

So lately I've been having issues with my 10g tank. About the tank: In the tank currently are 2 (male) guppies, 2 baby cardinal tetras (yes, I know they need bigger schools) and 3 pygmy corys. I have a new aquaclear 20 filter (but I need to have the motor replaced, it has issues so this filter will be not running for a bit) and a Tetra Whisper 10i filter, and of course a heater. Tank temp is 76/78 and last week when I got my water tested it was 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 10 nitrates, pH 7.2, KH 4. 

Last sunday night/monday morning 2 guppies and 1 tetra died. I got my water tested that Monday. After that the tank was fine for the rest of the week. I did a 20%ish water change on saturday then yesterday (Sunday) I couldn't find one of the baby tetras. I checked the hiding spots and didn't find the fish. I did a 10% water change, and still didn't find the body, but that didn't surprise me because I barely found the one that died last week too (they're fairly little still). The corys seem to be doing fine.

So, is the issue with pH? I now know that cardinal tetras prefer much lower pH than I have in my tank. 

Anyways, I am trying to figure out what I should do. The way I see it, I have two options. I could see if the LFS would take the remaining 2 tetras back, because it seems like they aren't working out in my tank. Then I could get more male guppies. How many guppies could I put in my tank with the 3 corys?

The other option would be to get more tetras so they have a bigger group, but I'm afraid they would die.


Also, on another note, I have a 3.5 gallon that I was going to put a Betta in. Well I got a betta last Thursday and did about a 40% water change Saturday night. He was acting normal around 2 am and was dead at 10am. Is this because they tank isn't cycled (I know, I know, bad but my older sister pressured me into it, and I assumed it would be fine because many people keep bettas in bowls and because I was using a filter from my cycled tank so it would help the cycle along)? I would think if it was, it wouldn't be right after doing a water change. Or could it be that for some reason the tank temperature dropped from 78ish to 72 overnight, and this killed him? Not sure why this happened, since there is a heater in the tank. Anyways, now I'm trying to cycle the tank after my stupid mistake, and will get a new heater before getting a new fish. Is there anything else I can do to help it cycle faster?

I am going to get the water tested for both tanks on Wednesday which is when my LFS does free water testing. 

Thank you if you read this entire post, I didn't expect it to be so long.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Start doing 50% changes in your 3.5g. The pH on the 10 gallon is fine, fairly neutral, should not kill any fish. Also keep in mind that if they were cardinal fry, the guppies may have taken care of them if you know what I mean. Buy 4 or 5 guppies and see where it goes from there. Try to keep your betta's water at 80, 82 degrees, they prefer warmer water.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

The 3.5 is empty now (except for a tiny baby snail). I was thinking that I would try to cycle it and wait until after spring break (so late march/early april) to get another betta. I don't want a betta in an uncycled tank when I am planning on going to my parents house for at least part of the week, if not the whole week.

Should I get the guppies and replace the tetras I lost? I don't want to keep the tetras in just a group of 2, as they don't seem as happy/active as they were in even a small group of 4. They are young cardinal tetras, but they aren't small enough for the guppies to eat plus the guppies ignore them, they are over 1/2" big now.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, apparently I didn't lose a tetra over the weekend. I don't know where it was hiding, because when I cleaned the tank I thoroughly examined all the ornaments then took them out of the tank... Maybe it was in the Whisper filter, because I checked the other one.

Anyways, do you think I should get 1 more tetra, for a total of 4, or 2 more so I have 5? How many guppies at that point?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd go ahead and get 3 more tetras, make sure they are in a group of 5 or 6, and 3 or 4 more guppies, the two should not bother each other, especially with their own little schools to worry about. Usually, in a 10 gallon, I would tell you to simply get a good school of 6 or 7 cardinals and just forget the guppies, because 10 fish in a 10 gallon isn't too safe, but you may be able to pull it off since the cardinals are tiny and guppies aren't usually picky haha. And keep cycling the 3.5 and you'll be ok


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

I got my water tested today, and both tanks tested fine. So I went ahead and got 3 tetras for the 10 gallon and a male halfmoon betta for the 3.5 gallon along with a more reliable heater (tank was already at correct temperature but I don't trust the heater that's in it). 

Turns out the tetras I have a neons, not cardinals. for some reason I could swear that the guy told me they were cardinals when I got them, but I could have been mistaken. Now that I actually look at pictures, its obvious that they are neons.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I never knew cardinals and neons were different? Are they really different?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

They are different being in that neons have broken color lines and cardinals the color lines go all the way from end to end


And cardinals are about 3 times the price of neons LOL


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

oh ok, thanks


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

It looks like the heater that I bought yesterday for my Betta tank isn't very good. Late last night I think the heat was at 78-80 ish. At 8am, the heat was at 76, and now the heat is back up to 80-82. I think it might just be heating the water "above room temperature" without using a preset temperature, which doesn't work for me because I turn the heat off in my room during the day when I'm at class, and it can get fairly chilly. It isn't adjustable but the adjustable ones were really expensive, and limited for the small tanks. This was recommended by the fish store, and I thought it was pretty cool because its flat and goes under the gravel. Anyways, I'm going to see if I can return it tomorrow.

Would a preset heater work? I have a preset heater for my 10 gallon, that I originally got for the tank that currently has the betta in it and I was thinking of getting another one of those. Its for tanks 2-10 gallons, and is Tetra brand. It keeps the temperature around 76-78, and is super consistent and inexpensive. Would this be too cold for the betta?

About the tetras, technically cardinal and neon tetras are different species, but are the same genus and fairly closely related. But, like it was mentioned, they look very similar which is why I didn't notice a difference.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

the red on the cardinal makes up the whole fish, neons have a partial red stripe. I have a preset heater in the 10 that keeps it at 78 and it does good. As long as ur water stays above 70, ur betta won't care, bettas are very hardy, it'll be ok


----------

